# Bulk aging and airlocks



## Mark (Oct 2, 2007)

Although still fermenting, I plan to bulk age this wine (MM All Juice Shiraz) in the carboy for 3 months before bottling. I know that sulphite solutions eventually lose theirstrength when exposed to air, so when bulk aging for 3 months is it better to pull the airlock and replace the sulphite at some interval (every month, after 6 weeks, ...) or just leave it alone? I don't want all the sulphite to dissipate and leave the wine unprotected, but I also don't want to unecessarily expose it to air. I've also read that some folks use vodka - would that have the same issue?What do you experts do?


----------



## masta (Oct 2, 2007)

You are correct in that sulfite solution will lose it's effectiveness over time and removing the airlock to change the solution isn't an issue. I have used plain water for 6 months or more without any problems. Using vodka you just have to make sure it doesn't evaporate but adding vodka seems like a waste of good alcohol to me.





More importantly you need to add your extra 1/4 tsp of K-meta after bulk aging and before bottling to give you the most protection in storageafter thewine is in the bottle.


BTW: PeterZ and I will be conducting parallel testingof wine in a carboy under an airlock to help verify the amount of free SO2 that dissipates over time.

*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Trubador (Oct 2, 2007)

masta said:


> You are correct in that sulfite solution will lose it's effectiveness over time and removing the airlock to change the solution isn't an issue. I have used plain water for 6 months or more without any problems. Using vodka you just have to make sure it doesn't evaporate but adding vodka seems like a waste of good alcohol to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting....I am about to rack a French Merlot to a Bulk Age Carboy and I was going to add the extra 1/4 tsp now, but I guess I should wait until I am done bulk aging in about 3 to 6 months?


Is there enough k-meta in there now to protect the wine during the bulk age process? I have a WE Selections kit where I just added the amount given in the kit 8 days ago and am ready to rack.


----------



## masta (Oct 2, 2007)

The info that was supplied by Mosti Mondiale to George a while back was that you need to add a 1/4 tsp after every 3 months of bulk aging. This isbecause the free SO2 will drop much faster with only an airlock unlike once it is in the bottle. 


The testing we will be doing is to confirm this information.

*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Masta! I look forward to your results, but it sounds like I don't need to worry too much about changing the solution.Think I'll change it at the 6 week point anyway since it sounds like it may not be necessary but won't hurt, either.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 3, 2007)

If I bulk age for six months or longer, I just remove the air lock (fermentation has been complete for some time with no residual sugar) and substitute a solid bung.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

dfwwino said:


> If I bulk age for six months or longer, I just remove the air lock (fermentation has been complete for some time with no residual sugar) and substitute a solid bung.




me too. i use a solid cork bung and wax it to keep the air out. I just like the way it looks.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 4, 2007)

Artistry in bulk!


----------



## acesover (Jan 8, 2008)

is it ok to add the meta right before bottling?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, just stir it in really well and then degas again.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 9, 2008)

masta said:


> You are correct in that sulfite solution will lose it's effectiveness over time and removing the airlock to change the solution isn't an issue. I have used plain water for 6 months or more without any problems. Using vodka you just have to make sure it doesn't evaporate but adding vodka seems like a waste of good alcohol to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Masta, Is that test in progress now? Any results yet?


----------



## Trubador (Jan 9, 2008)

wade said:


> Yes, just stir it in really well and then degas again.




why would you degass again?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2008)

Ive noticed that after I add it, I have some gas again so I stir it in well and give it another degassing as this is your last chance.


----------



## acesover (Jan 9, 2008)

when you say degas again does that mean useing a drill or just stirring really good for awhile


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2008)

I prefer the drill my self as the spoon method doest do much.


----------



## Old Submariner (Feb 27, 2008)

I was reading on another forum on bulk ageing in which it was stated and agreed on by several others that unless you bulk age in a oak barrel it is better to bottle and let it age in the bottle. something about micro oxygen through the barrel and cork helps with the ageing. the people on this forum obviously are way above my head when it comes to wine chemistry.
I use the caveman approach. Mmmh red water good me drink, Uggh red water bad, give to brother-in-law he drink anything.
Seriously I have always aged in carboys with a soild bung for several months before aging, but without the capibility to barrel age I am wondering if my wine is all it can be. one person wondered if putting a 3/8 inch oak dowel in a drilled bung and using that would allow a carboy to breath and possible oak the wing at the same time.
Along the same line do synthetic corks breath like natural ones, I ran into a deal on Nucorks a couple of years ago, .07 ea if I bought a case of 2000 so I have been using them
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't give you info on the Nucorks but I love your caveman approach!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2008)

Im not familiar with the corks but as far as bulk aging goes - Bulk aging is good for making sure your wine is done dropping sediment. It is also much better for your wine to age ore consistently from bottle to bottle as the complexity of the wine is integrated more uniform. If you dont have the proper cellar conditins then bulk aging is way better the bottle agng as it takes a lot more to change the temp of 6 gallons vs. 750 ML. If you have good cellaring conditions the a little bulk aging is good for the clarity thig and then bottle age. I would not trust doing the oak dowel thing in the cork thing though!


----------



## trashy (Mar 4, 2008)

dfwwino said:


> If I bulk age for six months or longer, I just remove the air lock (fermentation has been complete for some time with no residual sugar) and substitute a solid bung.



Who bulk ages *that* long? I'd have to buy more carboys.


----------



## PigPen (Mar 4, 2008)

Wade, If Im planning on filtering, should i do this before or after aging in the carboy? Can I filter after adding the k-meta then bottle, or will the filtering remove the k-meta.
I am currently getting close on my 1st batch of MM Masters Granbarollo, I was going to age 2-3 months in the carboy prior to bottling. I have a few ?? on that also 
1.) Add k-meta prior to ageing
2.) Should I clearify after or before
3.) Is it worth ageing that short of time or go directly to the bottle.


thanks


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2008)

I like to filter before I bulk age so that I dont have t do any more rackings as what comes out after filtration will be sediment free. i would add k-meta to bottom of empty carboy and filter right on top of it. It should be clear before you filter your wine or you will just clog up your filter and have lots of problems and most likely have to change filters in the middle of the process. I typically clear my wine at least 2 weeks with a fining agent and then rack off that for a month and then filter into clean carboy with k-meta in first, this way you are mixing up the kmeta with the wine pouring in and also dont get a volcano when you do stir a little to make sure the k-meta is thoroughly mixed in. It is absolutely worth aging for that period of time.


----------



## PigPen (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan, 1 more question. If I filter into a clean carboy with k-meta on the bottom, stir it up, then let it age for 3-4 months, do i need to add more k-meta prior to bottling (if i plan on having it in the bottle for over 6 months


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2008)

It wouldnt hurt s we typically only add S02 to the rate of 40-60 ppm. Commercial whites typically contain 75-90 ppm and commercial reds typically contain 80-120 ppm. So as you can see we dont really come close to what they do typically as they dont know how long wine is going to sit on a retailers shelf before it is sold.
*Edited by: wade *


----------

